# How to tweak Virtuous governor?



## demoncamber (Sep 26, 2012)

Curious on what the following settings do and how I can tweak them to get even more battery save and less performance:
sample_rate_jiffies
ramp_up_step
min_cpu_load
max_ramp_down
max_cpu_load
down_rate_us


----------

